

Are 127 cookies from one site dangerous for your privacy? - bartkappenburg
http://www.cookie-checker.com/check-cookies.php?url=minecraftwiki.net

======
mooism2
Only 5 cookies are from the one site.

It's the 122 cookies from all the third party sites (how many?) that would be
more likely to dangerously compromise your privacy.

Edit: having said that, if the first cookie a site gives you is a unique id, I
don't see how any extra cookies from that site will compromise your privacy
any further.

~~~
bartkappenburg
but more unique ids from multiple sites with different (national) laws,
privacy policies and management is even more scary.

~~~
mooism2
Oh, absolutely.

------
bluetidepro
This is beyond scary. As the OP asked, what's the danger of all of this? Can
someone shed some light on why this is happening and the repercussions?

